# [Lesertest] Xigmatek Thor's Hammer by Falcony6886



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt:*
*1.Einleitung*
*2.Impressionen*
_                - Verpackung_
_                - erster Eindruck_
_                - der Kühler im Detail_
_                - Montagezubehör (Lieferumfang)
- Spezifikationen
_ *3. Kompatibilität und Montage*
_                - Kompatibilität zu den verschiedenen Gehäusen_
_- Thermaltake Armor+_
_                               - Thermaltake Soprano_
_                               - Noname ATX-Midi Tower (2002)_
_                - Kompatibilität zu verschiedenen Mainboards_
_                               - MSI P7N SLI Platinum (S775)_
_- Gigabyte GA965P-DQ6 Rev. 1.0 (S775)_
_                               - Foxconn A7DA-S (AM2+)_
_                - Montage:_
_                             - Befestigungssystem_
_                             - Montage auf dem MSI P7N SLI Platinum_
_                             - Lüftermontage_
_                             - evtl. Probleme bei dem Montagevorgang_
*4. Leistungstests*
_                - Testmethoden und Testsystem im Überblick_
- _Die verwendeten Lüfter kurz vorgestellt
                - Test: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@2,4 Ghz
- Test: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3,0 Ghz
 *-* Test: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3,2 Ghz
- Test: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3,4 Ghz_
- _Excel-Tabelle mit den Testergebnissen_
*5. Zusammenfassung der Testergebnisse, Reflexion und Fazit*
- The End!


 *1.Einleitung:*

_Zunächst möchte ich an dieser Stelle dem PCGH-Team dafür danken, dass man mir die Chance gibt, mein können mit einem „echten“ Lesertest unter Beweis zu stellen!_

Nachdem ich mich bereits für den Test des Phenom II X4 samt Asus M3A78-T Deluxe beworben hatte, war ich – angesichts der fantastischen Tests von Klutten, XTC und KvD – fast froh, den Phenom samt Mainboard nicht bekommen zu haben, da ich mit diesen erfahrenen Overclockern nicht hätte mithalten können! Doch als ich dann plötzlich den Lesertest des *Xigmatek Thor’s Hammer *entdeckte dachte ich mir: „Hey, dass wäre doch mal etwas kleines für den Anfang, versuch’s doch nochmal!“ 
Letzte Woche Donnerstag hätte es mich dann beinahe vom Stuhl gehauen, blinkte mir doch tatsächlich eine persönliche Nachricht von Henner in meinem Postfach entgegen!

Also einen Ast gefreut und schnell zu K&M geflitzt, schon mal zwei 120mm Lüfter besorgt und auf den Kühler gewartet! Samstagmorgen wurde ich dann vom Postboten aus dem Bett geschmissen und hielt ein hübsches Päckchen von Caseking in der Hand!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun aber genug BlaBla vorweg, jetzt möchte ich euch kurz vorstellen, was ihr von mir in dem Test erwarten dürft:

Ich selber bin, wie die meisten hier, ein Hobby-PC-Freak, der in seiner Freizeit einfach gern an seiner Rechenmaschine herumbastelt und jedes Jahr viel zu viel Geld in die Mühle steckt. Daher kann ich natürlich auch nur im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, sprich auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch und mit dem eigenen Rechner testen! Trotzdem werde ich alles daran setzen, meinen Bericht so professionell wie nur möglich zu gestalten, ausführlich auf die Testergebnisse einzugehen und sie kritisch zu beurteilen! Vielleicht ist der Test gerade wegen meines Midrange-Rechners besonders interessant für euch! 

Der *Thor’s Hammer* bekommt es in den nächsten Tagen bei mir mit dem Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 zu tun und hat zudem mit dem Zalman CNPS9700LED einen starken und routinierten Konkurrenten zu besiegen! Genaueres zu meinen Testmethoden erfahrt ihr im Inhaltsverzeichnis und jeweils vor den einzelnen Tests! 

Nach Möglichkeit möchte ich euch gerne mit in den Test einbeziehen! _Ihr könnt mir hier Vorschläge machen, wie und was ich alles testen soll oder was euch an dem Kühler besonders interessiert!_

Zum Schluss meiner Einleitung möchte ich euch nur noch mitteilen, dass die wirklich heiße Testphase bei mir am Osterwochenende stattfinden wird, da ich momentan neben dem Lesertest noch als Hausmeistervertretung arbeite (7-16 Uhr) und auch noch für eine in zwei Wochen anstehende mündliche Mathe-Prüfung lernen muss! Bis dahin werde ich euch erstmal mit vielen Bildern des Kühlers versorgen und – soweit möglich – auf die ersten drei Abschnitte meines Tests eingehen!

*Ihr habt jetzt also bis Karfreitag Zeit, mir Vorschläge zu machen, was ich mit dem Kühler anstellen soll!*

_So far, euer Falcony6886!!! _​ ​


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

Platzhalter 1


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

Platzhalter 2


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

Platzhalter 3


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

Platzhalter 4


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

Platzhalter 5

Hinweis: Test wird in ca. 1 Stunde noch erweitert, muss nochmal los wegen meinem Nebenjob!


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

*2.Impressionen:*

Verpackung:

Die Firma Xigmatek hat ihrem neuesten CPU-Kühler den Namen einer alten Götterwaffe, dem Hammer des Thor, gegeben und möchte mit dem Kühler die Spitzengruppe der Luftkühler attackieren. Das Xigmatek hier Highend-Ansprüche anmeldet, merkt selbst der Laie sofort, wenn er die sehr schicke und edle Verpackung des „Thor’s Hammer“ in den Händen hält:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir selber kam es fast so vor, als hätte ich eine Art „_Waffenschrein_“ in den Händen, eine alte Schatztruhe, die etwas sehr Wertvolles verbirgt! Anzumerken ist hier auch noch, dass der Kühler von Caseking sehr ordentlich verpackt und vor allem eingeschweißt ankam – eine Tatsache, auf die ich sehr viel Wert lege, da man so besonders bei Online-Versandhändlern sicher sein kann, keine Retourware erhalten zu haben!​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wie man hier erkennen kann, ziert ein hübscher Schriftzug die Front, sowie eine Abbildung des Wikinger Gottes Thor, der seinen Hammer schwingt! Zudem hat Xigmatek noch ein Sichtfenster in die Verpackung eingelassen, so dass man sofort einen Blick auf den Kühlkörper werfen kann! Natürlich wird auch die H.D.T.-Technologie „Heatpipe Direct Touch“ von Xigmatek auf der Verpackungsfront angepriesen – hierzu später mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[FONT=&quot]
Die rechte Verpackungsseite wird von einer Abbildung des gesamten Kühlers verziert und durch ein weiteres Sichtfenster kann der Käufer den Kühlerboden begutachten, der sich bei allen Xigmatek Kühlern mit H.D.T.-Technologie von den CPU-Kühlern anderer Hersteller unterscheidet: Während herkömmliche CPU-Kühler oftmals eine extra Bodenplatte aufweisen, liegen beim „Thor’s Hammer"  [/FONT] die Heatpipes direkt auf der CPU auf und sollen so für eine bessere Wärmeleitung sorgen – ob dies gelingt wird der Test zeigen!

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf der linken Seite des Kartons findet sich dann noch einmal eine Abbildung des mächtigen Hammers, der zugehörige Schriftzug und eine Liste besonderer Features des gigantischen CPU-Kühlers:
- „Double Layer H.D.T. Technologie”
- „Komplett vernickelt”
- „Verflochtene Fins, mit unglaublicher Cooling Performance“
- „Kompatibel zu LGA1366/775“​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Verpackungsrückseite sind die Spezifikationen des Xigmatek „Thor’s Hammer“ zu finden, die ich später nochmal separat darstellen werde! Zudem kann man auch hier sehr schön die fluoreszierenden Aufdrucke erkennen, wodurch die Verpackung nochmals edler und schicker wirkt!

Insgesamt macht die Verpackung einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und man hat hier wirklich das Gefühl, etwas Besonderes in den Händen zu halten! Xigmatek möchte sich offenbar mit dem Thor’s Hammer von der breiten Masse abheben und macht dies bereits mit der extravaganten Verpackung deutlich! Wenn der Thor’s Hammer nur halb so gut kühlt, wie es dieser Verpackungsschrein verspricht, dann haben wir es hier mit einer echten Granate von einem Kühler zu tun – doch dass muss der „Hammer“ unter den Kühlern erst noch beweisen!



[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. April 2009)

ne gute sache dein test , sehr gut gefällt mir dass du auch den 9700 bei den Leistungstests als Vergleichs-Kühler nimmst, dann kann ich mal sehen wie mein 2 jahre alter 9700 sich gegen aktuelle Kühler so schlägt 


Die Verpackung vom "Hammer" sieht ja schon mal impressionnant aus 

mfg


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. April 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ne gute sache dein test , sehr gut gefällt mir dass du auch den 9700 bei den Leistungstests als Vergleichs-Kühler nimmst, dann kann ich mal sehen wie mein 2 jahre alter 9700 sich gegen aktuelle Kühler so schlägt
> 
> 
> Die Verpackung vom "Hammer" sieht ja schon mal impressionnant aus
> ...



Ich habe den Kühler gerade mal ausgepackt, ist echt ein "Hammer"! Mir ist aber auch schon etwas aufgefallen, was ich nicht so gut finde - dazu später noch mehr!

Natürlich nehme ich den Zalman CNPS9700 als Vergleichskühler, der ist ja schließlich momentan drauf und wird durch den Hammer ersetzt! Ob ich noch den 9500er in den Vergleich einbringe, hängt vom Faktor Zeit ab - ist ja von der Montage her kein Problem!


----------



## JayxG (7. April 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ... dann kann ich mal sehen wie mein 2 jahre alter 9700 sich gegen aktuelle Kühler so schlägt


kann mich e-freak1 nur anschliessen
Finde aber der beste Aspekt ist die äusserst flexible Lüfterauswahl. 
Beim Zalman ist es- Na ja 


Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Kühler gerade mal ausgepackt, ist echt ein "Hammer"!


Thor´s Hammer

... wird die Woche noch bestellt. Zeige daher grosses Intresse an deinem Test 
Werde dieses "KühlMonster" mit einem Nanoxia FX-12 1250 betreiben.

MfG JayxG


----------



## kill_bill (7. April 2009)

Soweit schon mal ein schöner Test und schöne Schreibe  .

Bring den Q6600 zum Kochen  .

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2009)

Da ich auch schon einige Lesertest mitmachen durfte, beglückwünsche ich dich zu deinem Sieg 

Deine Schreibweise gefällt mir. Macht sehr viel Spaß den Text zu lesen. 

PS: Die Verpackung sieht echt heavy aus  als müsste Ximatec etwas kompensieren


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. April 2009)

_*2. Impressionen:*_

Erster Eindruck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Eindruck nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung fällt zunächst einmal sehr gut aus! Alles ist (eigentlich) ordentlich verpackt, die Anleitung scheint auf den ersten Blick recht übersichtlich und es ist alles dabei was man zur Montage benötigt! Allerdings muss ich erwähnen, dass mir beim Herausnehmen des Kühlers direkt eine Schraube entgegen gekommen ist – die kleine Plastiktüte hatte ein Loch und ich konnte so das Montagezubehör erst mal wieder einsammeln. Hierfür gibt es schon mal Abzug in der B-Note, den so etwas macht bei einem Kühler dieser Preisklasse keinen guten Eindruck!​


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. April 2009)

*2. Impressionen:

*Der Kühler im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man den Hammer dann endlich aus der Verpackung befreit, ist man von der imposanten Optik und auch der Größe dieses Kühlers erst einmal beeindruckt. Bevor ich den Thor’s Hammer in den Händen hielt, dachte ich immer der Zalman CNPS9700LED sei groß, doch Xigmatek’s neueste Schöpfung stellt den Oldie locker in den Schatten! 

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt der Kühler in seinem Anthrazit-Chrom-Look sehr edel und auch richtig gut und massiv verarbeitet! Die Form des Kühlers wirkt dabei wirklich ein wenig wie der Kopf eines alten Streithammers. Leider musste ich jedoch dann etwas – in meinen Augen – schon recht negatives feststellen:
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wie man auf dem ersten Bild erkennen kann, sind bei meinem Exemplar bereits einige Kühllamellen verbogen, so wie es das PCGH-Team im Kurztest der Ausgabe 05/09 beschrieben hat. Auch das darf bei einem Kühler, der 50 Euro kostet, nicht passieren. Dennoch sollten die verbogenen Lamellen die Kühlleistung nicht mindern und eventuell auch recht leicht zu begradigen sein. Zudem sind unten am Kühler unschöne Flecken zu erkennen, die in verbautem Zustand hoffentlich nicht mehr zu sehen sind!

Ansonsten gibt es aber erst mal nichts auszusetzen. Die Optik ist grandios und die Heatpipes wirken regelrecht monströs!

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da die Heatpipes am unteren Ende doch noch recht weit herausragen, habe ich eventuell sogar die Chance, den Hammer so auf meinem MSI P7N SLI Platinum zu montieren, dass der Lüfter die Abwärme in Richtung Gehäuserückwand transportiert – eine Sache, die mir bei dem Zalman auf Grund des riesigen Northbridge Kühlers von MSI verwehrt blieb.​

Besonders schick finde ich aber die beiden Platten an der Kühlerdecke. Wie man auf dem Foto sieht, spiegeln die beiden Deckenplatten sehr schön und glänzen im Anthrazit des schicken Kühlers. Zwar sind auch hier ein paar Streifen von der Produktion zurückgeblieben, diese kann man allerdings nur bei sehr genauem Hinschauen erkennen – immerhin war es für mich unmöglich diese Streifen mit der Kamera festzuhalten.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Kühlerboden wird mit einem Aufkleber vor Schmutz und Fett geschützt – vorbildlich. Hier kann man die H.D.T. Technologie von Xigmatek nochmals aus der Nähe begutachten: Die Heatpipes haben direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader des Prozessors und sollen so für einen bessere Wärmeableitung sorgen. Ob die H.D.T. Technologie wirklich besser kühlt, wird sich im Test gegen den Zalman-Kühler zeigen, da dieser noch auf eine konventionelle Bodenplatte setzt!

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wie man hier sehen kann, gehen die Heatpipes vom Kühlerboden bis zur Decke hindurch und sollen die aufgenommene Wärme dann an die vielen Kühllamellen abgeben. Auch kann man hier nochmal die verbogenen Ecken einiger Lamellen erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach meiner ersten "Inspektion" gefällt mir der Kühler und besonders die Optik sehr, sehr gut! Ich bin schon jetzt ganz kribbelig, wenn ich nur daran denke, wie genial der Kühler mit den blauen Enermax-Lüftern aussehen wird! Da werde ich mich wohl einem Konflikt stellen müssen: Optik gegen Kühlleistung, Enermax gegen Noctua!​
​


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. April 2009)

_*2. Impressionen:

*_Montagezubehör:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Xigmatek legt Montagezubehör für die Sockel AM2+, Sockel LGA775 und auch für den neuen Core i7, den Sockel LGA1366 bei! Bei Intel Systemen wird der Kühler mit Hilfe einer Backplate befestigt, während AMD-Besitzer auf die herkömmliche Klammerbefestigung zurückgreifen können. Zusätzlich liefert Xigmatek noch acht Gummistifte zum Befestigen von maximal zwei 120mm Lüftern am Thor’s Hammer mit, sowie ein Tütchen Wärmeleitpaste – schwach für einen so teuren Kühler, hier sollte sich Xigmatek ein Beispiel an Zalman nehmen und ebenfalls einen erstklassigen und leicht aufzutragenden Wärmeleiter beilegen! Zudem findet sich noch ein Klebepad für die Backplate im Lieferumfang, um diese auf der Mainboardrückseite bei der Montage zu fixieren – hier habe ich bedenken, ob sich dieses Pad für mehrere Montagevorgänge eignet! Die Halterungen für die Intelsysteme müssen unten am Kühler mit den beiden kleinen Schrauben befestigt werden, bevor der Kühler mit Hilfe der vier gefederten Schrauben unter Einsatz des Mini-Schraubenschlüssels mit der Backplate verschraubt wird! Hierzu unter dem Punkt „Montage“ später mehr!
Vermutlich geht es nun erst Freitag richtig weiter mit dem Test! Weil mir aber die Idee von Klutten, Wallpaper vom Phenom II zu erstellen, so gut gefallen hat, habe ich mich auch mal versucht!
Ich habe jetzt noch zwei verschiedene Wallpaper für euch, in jeweils drei leicht unterschiedlichen Ausführungen! Die Auflösung liegt bei 1680x1050 Pixeln! Viel Spaß damit!
Ich hoffe, euch gefällt der Test soweit!  Für Anregungen, Lob und natürlich auch Kritik bin ich immer offen!
Euer Falcony
Hier nun noch die Wallpaper! Klickt einfach auf die Thumbnails, um das Wallpaper in voller Größe zu öffnen:

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. April 2009)

@All:

Danke erstmal für euer Lob und die Glückwünsche! Ich gebe auf jeden Fall mein bestes!

Wenn ihr darin fit seid, wäre ich euch auch noch für ein paar Ratschläge zum Thema Overclocking dankbar!

Ich denke, auf 3 Ghz kriege ich meinen Q6600 ohne große Mühe, aber darüber beginnt ja dann die kritische Phase, vor allem bei meinem Mobo (Nforce 750i SLI)! Ich werde aber alles daran setzen, einen guten Test hinzulegen!

Die einzelnen (bis jetzt vorhandenen) Teile meines Tests habe ich im Inhaltverzeichnis im ersten Thread verlinkt!

Habe im Übrigen noch die Nachricht erhalten, dass Caseking meine Xigmatek-Lüfter und ein Fläschchen Zalman Wärmeleitpaste verschickt hat! 

Da bin ich gespannt, wie sich der Kühler mit den unterschiedlichen Lüftern schlägt!

Und wie schon gesagt: _Macht mir ruhig Vorschläge, was ich eventuell noch alles testen könnte!!!_


----------



## nitg (7. April 2009)

werd meinen test gegen wochenende hin befüllen.

@Falcony6886
wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn ich nach dem selben testmuster wie du vorgehe? ich mein vom inhaltsverzeichnis her, denn so könnte man das später leichter vergleichen...

würde dein inhaltsverzeichnis übernehmen, aber selbstverständlich selbst testen und schreiben! hab ja auch andere hardware...

aber rein als übersichts-zweck würde ich das nicht schlecht finden.


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

Feine Idee, auch hier ein paar Wallpaper zur Verfügung zu stellen. Besonders gut gefällt mir das Zweite. Viel Spaß noch beim Testen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. April 2009)

nitg schrieb:


> werd meinen test gegen wochenende hin befüllen.
> 
> @Falcony6886
> wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn ich nach dem selben testmuster wie du vorgehe? ich mein vom inhaltsverzeichnis her, denn so könnte man das später leichter vergleichen...
> ...



Klar, kannst du von mir aus ruhig machen! Testen musst du ja sowieso selber! 



Klutten schrieb:


> Feine Idee, auch hier ein paar Wallpaper zur Verfügung zu stellen. Besonders gut gefällt mir das Zweite. Viel Spaß noch beim Testen.



Danke, die stammt ja praktisch von dir!  Dein Test des Phenom II war wirklich genial!


----------



## HawkAngel (10. April 2009)

Sehr schönen Kühler hast du da. 

Die Bilder sind echt toll geworden und wenn der Test so ausführlich wird, wie es vorgesehen ist, dann mal Hut ab!


----------



## Progs-ID (10. April 2009)

Schöner Test bisher.
Mach weiter so.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. April 2009)

Bisher super Test. Macht richtig Spaß, den zu lesen. 
 Weiter so


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. April 2009)

HawkAngel schrieb:


> Sehr schönen Kühler hast du da.
> 
> Die Bilder sind echt toll geworden und wenn der Test so ausführlich wird, wie es vorgesehen ist, dann mal Hut ab!



Danke, danke!!! Das Lob kann ich nur zurückgeben! Dein Test ist ebenfalls spitzenmäßig! 



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Schöner Test bisher.
> Mach weiter so.





moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Bisher super Test. Macht richtig Spaß, den zu lesen.
> Weiter so



Euch auch Danke für euer Lob! 

Ich bin gerade dabei, noch mit dem Zalman 9700LED, meinen Prozzi zu übertakten! Habe das vorher noch nicht gemacht, zumindest mit dem NForce nicht!

Im Moment läuft er gerade auf 3,0 Ghz ohne VCore Erhöhung mit VTT FSB Voltage auf 1,3 Volt (Standard 1,2V) und NB Voltage auf 1,32V (Standard 1,24V)

Im 3DMark Vantage habe ich immerhin eine Steigerung von 12.600 Punkten auf 13.100 Punkte! 

Jetzt lasse ich mal Prime95 eine halbe Stunde laufen... Welchen Test sollte man denn da nehmen?

Edit: Auch 3,2 Ghz und 3,4 Ghz laufen, jeweils mit einer VCore von 1,4V! Bei 3,2 Ghz kann ich die mit Sicherheit noch senken! Aber das P7N SLI Platinum ist offenbar doch nicht so schlecht zum Übertakten, wie viele denken! 

Mit 3,6 Ghz fährt er zwar noch problemlos hoch, Prime95 schmiert aber sofort ab... Habe hier schon eine VCore von 1,45V versucht und die NB Spannung auf 1,4 Volt angehoben... Beides ohne Erfolg! Also müssen 3,4 Ghz ausreichen für den Test! Ich vermute jedoch, dass mein Mobo limitiert und der Quad mit einem besseren Mainboard noch mehr drin hätte! 

Der Zalman läuft hier aber am Limit - mehr verrate ich noch nicht!


----------



## JayxG (11. April 2009)

Grosses Lob auch noch einmal von mir, super Fotos und gute Idee mit den Wallpapern! 
Freu mich schon auf deine weiteren Ergebnisse. 
Werd den Kühler heut noch bekommen- denke mal, der Tag heut wird noch lang...  sehr lang Werde vorerst mein "Referenz- Case- Fan"(ist ein ACRyan- max.2000U/min, max.125m³/h) nutzen müssen, da ich den Nanoxia erst heut bestelle


Falcony6886 schrieb:


> ... Welchen Test sollte man denn da nehmen?


 Für´s OC nehm ich den _In-place large FFT_- Test, für das "undervolten" den _Small FFT_- Test und _den Blend_- Test für´n RAM.

MfG, Frohe Ostern! & viel Spass beim benchen


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. April 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> Grosses Lob auch noch einmal von mir, super Fotos und gute Idee mit den Wallpapern!
> Freu mich schon auf deine weiteren Ergebnisse.
> Werd den Kühler heut noch bekommen- denke mal, der Tag heut wird noch lang...  sehr lang Werde vorerst mein "Referenz- Case- Fan"(ist ein ACRyan- max.2000U/min, max.125m³/h) nutzen müssen, da ich den Nanoxia erst heut bestelle Für´s OC nehm ich den _In-place large FFT_- Test, für das "undervolten" den _Small FFT_- Test und _den Blend_- Test für´n RAM.
> 
> MfG, Frohe Ostern! & viel Spass beim benchen



Danke, ich wünsche euch allen auch Frohe Ostern!!! 

Mein Tag war bis jetzt sehr lang... Alle Tests mit dem alten Zalman sind abgeschlossen und der Hammer ist montiert! 

Gleich gibt es noch ein paar erste Fotos!

Leider habe ich nun von der Montage keine Fotos gemacht, dafür bekommt ihr aber ein Video spendiert!  (Da könnt ihr alle sehen, wie ungeschickt ich bin... )

Ich hoffe, dass ist gut geworden! Die Montage war jedenfalls sehr leicht, viel besser als beim Zalman! Details folgen aber später!


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

Respekt, dein erstes User-Test und grad sowas spitzen-mäßig rausgehauen !


Respekt mein Freund 

hübscher Test!"!


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. April 2009)

So, hier die ersten beiden Fotos vom Hammer mit montiertem Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Lüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem zweiten Bild ist zwar vom Hammer nichts zu sehen, aber ich finde, es ist trotzdem ein schickes Foto!


Nach dem Inhaltsverzeichnis geht es dann morgen weiter! 

Gn8@all und bis Moin!!!

@Bambi: Danke auch dir für dein Lob! Was meinst du mit "sowas spitzen-mäßig rausgehauen??? ​


----------



## Fabian (12. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Test bis jetzt,dann mach mal weiter so


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. April 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test bis jetzt,dann mach mal weiter so



Danke! 

Nur schon mal so viel: Der Zalman CNPS9700LED hat selbst mit 2500rpm nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen den Hammer! 

Edit: So, nach einem laaaaaangen Tag sind nun fast alle Tests gelaufen! Lediglich ein Durchlauf mit zwei montierten XLF-F1253 fehlt noch...

Der wird morgen Vormittag gemacht, gegen Abend dürft ihr dann die ersten Ergebnisse hier erwarten!


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. April 2009)

Neues von der Front:

Die Tests sind nun beinahe alle gelaufen, ich teste lediglich nochmal mit einem gedrosselten Xigmatek XLF F1253 bei 1100rpm, da mich dieser Lüfter vom Gesamtpaket her am meisten überzeugt hat!

Allerdings werde ich es wohl heute nicht mehr schaffen, den restlichen Bericht anzufertigen, da ich morgen um 6 Uhr raus muss... 

Morgen auf der Arbeit werde ich dann aber den Testbericht fertig stellen, so dass ihr gegen ca. 20 Uhr Abends dann mit Ergebnissen und netten Diagrammen rechnen dürft! 

Das von mir versprochene Montagevideo wird es definitiv geben, allerdings erst in zwei Wochen - am 20.04. steht an der Uni eine wichtige Prüfung an und die hat dann leider Vorrang! Bis dahin müsst ihr euch mit ein paar Worten von mir zur Montage begnügen! Zudem werden die anderen Jungs ja mit Sicherheit auch Pics davon gemacht haben! 

So, ich hoffe, euch gefällt alles soweit!

Stay Tuned!

Euer Falcony6886


----------



## Malkav85 (13. April 2009)

Dann wär es cool, wenn du ne Exceltabelle mit diversen Lüftern und Temps basteln könntest  Der Übersicht halber.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. April 2009)

Cooler Test gute Bilder und der Kühler ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. April 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Dann wär es cool, wenn du ne Exceltabelle mit diversen Lüftern und Temps basteln könntest  Der Übersicht halber.



Na klar, ist eh schon alles in einer Excel-Tabelle!

Aus akutem Zeitmangel werde ich aber morgen erstmal den Test zum Großteil fertig stellen, dann aber nächste Woche nach dem 20.04. deutlich nachlegen und noch vieles verbessern! 

@FortunaGamer:

Danke!!! 

Ich sage schon mal soviel: Die Ergebnisse, auch mit den verschiedenen Lüftern, sind sehr interessant und der Kühler, zumindest im Vergleich zum Zalman, wirklich Top!


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. April 2009)

Da Freue ich mich drauf was du da noch machen wirst.


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*3. Kompatibilität und Montage:

*_ *Kompatibilität zu den verschiedenen Gehäusen:*

1. Thermaltake Armor+

Das Thermaltake Armor+ ist ein sehr geräumiger BigTower. Folglich gibt es eigentlich keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Thor’s Hammer, auch wenn dieser durch seine gewaltige Höhe von 16cm schon bis fast an die Seitenwand heranragt.

Einzig der große 230mm-Seitenlüfter des Thermaltake Armor+ stört ein wenig, denn er berührt den CPU-Kühler bei montiertem 120mm Lüfter. Da dieser jedoch mit den Antivibrationsgummis bestückt ist, bleibt der leichte Druck auf Lüfter und somit auch Kühlkörper ohne Auswirkungen!

2. Thermaltake Soprano

Details hierzu folgen später noch, ich muss hier erst genau ausmessen! So viel sei aber schon mal vermutet: Wenn man den 80mm-Seitenlüfter aus dem Soprano entfernt, sollte der Kühler auch hier passen!

3. NoName ATX Midi Tower (2002), das Gehäuse meines im zukünftigen Lan-Party-Rechners:

Vom Mainboardschlitten bis zur Seitenwand habe ich nur etwa 16 cm Platz und mit montiertem Mainboard geht mir hier nochmal 1cm verloren! Daher passt der Hammer nicht in dieses alte Gehäuse, obwohl es für sein Alter von 7 Jahren doch schon sehr durchdacht ist. 

Im Zeitalter eines AthlonXP konnte sich jedoch noch keiner ausmalen, dass heute 16cm hohe Riesen auf den CPUs montiert werden!​


----------



## Malkav85 (14. April 2009)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter eines AthlonXP konnte sich jedoch noch keiner ausmalen, dass heute 16cm hohe Riesen auf den CPUs montiert werden!


 
Ach naja. Mein ThermalTake Sonic Tower war damals auch schon recht groß  

Aber echt cool, das du ne Tabelle machst


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*3. Kompatibilität und Montage:*_

*Kompatibilität zu den verschiedenen Mainboards:*

1.MSI P7N SLI Platinum:

Das MSI P7N SLI Platinum ist an sich ein sehr schönes Mainboard mit einer wirklich schicken Heatpipe-Konstruktion, die alle Mainboard-Chips einschließt. Leider ist besonders der Northbridge-Kühler extrem hoch, so dass ich meinen alten Zalman CNPS9700LED nur in Richtung Netzteil gedreht montieren konnte. Umso gespannter war ich, ob und wie der Hammer auf das Board passt. Hätte er nicht gepasst, wäre der Test vorerst gescheitert und die zwei Wochen-Frist dahin gewesen…
Doch überraschender Weise passt der Hammer sogar so gut auf das Mainboard, dass ich ihn Richtung Gehäuserückwand ausrichten konnte und somit endlich einen vernünftigen Luftstrom im PC-Gehäuse habe! Dies liegt daran, dass sich Xigmatek beim Thor’s Hammer an eine breite von exakt 12cm hält und der Kühler somit problemlos neben der Heatpipe Platz findet!

2.Gigabyte GA965P-DQ6:

Das Gigabyte-Board ist in meinen Augen schon ein Klassiker und eines der besten, ersten Core2Duo Boards, die 2006 mit Intel P965 Chipsätzen auf den Markt kamen! Damals habe ich locker 250 Euro für das Board hingeblättert und auf die PCGH-Empfehlung vertraut. Dies habe ich auch nicht bereut, mit einer kleinen Einschränkung: Das Gigabyte-Board hat ebenfalls eine gewaltige Heatpipe, was alleine ja noch zu verschmerzen wäre. Allerdings hat Gigabyte dem Mainboard auch noch eine Backplate zur Kühlung verpasst, die dazu führt, dass CPU-Kühler mit Backplate nicht montiert werden können, ohne die original Gigabyte-Backplate zu entfernen! Wagt man sich daran und nimmt den Garantieverlust in Kauf, dürfte der Hammer problemlos auf das Mainboard passen!

3. Foxconn A7DA-S:

Das Foxconn A7DA-S ist ein AMD-Sockel-AM2+ Mainboard. Daher wird Thor's Hammer hier mit der üblichen AMD-Halteklammer befestigt. Der Kühler passt problemlos, lässt sich allerdings nur in Richtung Netzteil ausgerichtet montieren, was daran liegt, dass man die Halteklammer nur in diese eine Richtung an dem Kühler und am Prozessorsockel anbringen kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*3. Kompatibilität und Montage:

*_*Montage:

* *Befestigungssystem:*

Während der Hammer auf einer AM2+-Platine mit der herkömmlichen Klammer befestigt wird, hat sich Xigmatek beim Sockel 775 und 1366 für das Verschrauben des Kühlers mit einer Backplate entschieden!

Vorweg muss ich eines gleich sagen: Ich hatte bisher noch keinen CPU-Kühler, der sich so angenehm und einfach montieren ließ, wie der Thor’s Hammer!

*Montage auf dem MSI P7N SLI Platinum:*

Hier ist das versprochene Video zur Montage des Hammer auf dem MSI P7N SLI Platinum:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO2F8GREFr8​ 
Und hier nochmal die reine Beschreibung des Montagevorgangs:

Da mein Kollege und ich in der Aufregung und vor lauter Bastellspaß auch noch vergessen haben, zusätzlich Fotos während der Montage zu schießen (Schande auf mein Haupt!!!), kann ich euch den Montagevorgang leider vorerst nur beschreiben!

Im Kindergarten würde man euch jetzt raten, die Augen zu schließen bis ihr nur noch Dunkel seht und euch dann den Kühler vorzustellen – Allerdings haben wir an der Stelle ein Problem. Ich könnte natürlich jetzt eine Soundfile uploaden und einen Pseudo-Yoga-Kurs mit euch absolvieren, nachdem ihr demnächst alle im Schneidersitz mit geschlossenen Augen eure CPU-Kühler montieren könnt!

Meine Wahl fällt hier jedoch auf modernes Multitasking – ihr müsst also jetzt meinen Text lesen und euch gleichzeitig die Montage des Kühlers vorstellen wodurch das weibliche Geschlecht an dieser Stelle eindeutig im Vorteil ist! Also Jungs, Grips angestrengt und ab geht’s:

Zunächst müsst ihr die beiden Sockel 775/1366 Halteklammern am Hammer verschrauben. Anschließend klebt ihr das mitgelieferte Klebepad für den Sockel 775 auf die Backplate und positioniert diese auf der Rückseite eures Mainboards, natürlich an den vier Bohrungen entsprechenden Bohrungen! Damit ist auch schon der größte Aufwand geschafft und ihr dürft euch an das eigentliche Verschrauben des Hammers auf dem Mainboard heranmachen! 

Das Verschrauben geht sehr einfach von Statten. Zwei der vier mitgelieferten, gefederten Schrauben dürft ihr mit eurem Schraubendreher befestigen, die anderen beiden müsst ihr mit dem mitgelieferten Sechskant-Schlüssel anziehen, da sie vom Kühlkörper verdeckt werden. Hierbei sollte man darauf achten, den Kühler so zu positionieren, dass die beiden verdeckten Schrauben an einer leicht zugänlichen Stelle liegen, so dass ihr sie leicht mit dem Sechskant befestigen könnt!

An dieser Stelle ein kleines Ratespiel und mit der Verwendung einer rhetorischen Frage der Ausflug in den Deutsch-Unterricht: Wer war wohl so dämlich und hat sich nicht an diesen Tipp gehalten?!

Die Antwort könnt ihr euch denken…

*Lüftermontage:*

Habt ihr nun den Kühler mit dem Mainboard verschraubt, könnt ihr diesen mit einem oder zwei Lüftern eurer Wahl bestücken. Hierzu verwendet ihr die mitgelieferten Anti-Vibrations-Gummis. Diese müsst ihr „einfach“ durch die dafür vorgesehenen Löcher in den Lüfterrahmen ziehen und anschließend auf den Kühlkörper aufstecken. Xigmatek empfiehlt, hierfür jeweils die zweite Kühlrippe zu verwenden. Die Anti-Vibrations-Gummis sind hierzu mit einem kleinen Schlitz ausgestattet, wodurch ihr sie einfach auf den Kühlkörper aufschieben könnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun noch schnell wieder alles ins Gehäuse verfrachtet und der Spaß kann beginnen!
*Probleme beim Montagevorgang:*

Ernsthafte Probleme beim Montagevorgang hatte ich eigentlich nicht, die Montage des Zalman war vor einem Jahr wesentlich fummeliger!

Allerdings habe ich doch drei kleine Kritikpunkte:

1.Klepepad zur Fixierung der Backplate am Mainboard:

Hier frage ich mich, wie viele Montagevorgänge dieses Klebepad wohl überlebt und vor allem, ob ich es wieder problemlos vom Mainboard gelöst kriege! Hier hätte ich mir eine etwas andere Lösung gewünscht.

_*Update:*_
Die Frage, ob ich es wieder vom Mainboard gelöst kriege, kann ich nun beantworten: Diese verdammte Backplate hängt nun wie angeprangert an dem Mainboard fest und ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Idee, wie ich die Backplate vom Mainboard lösen soll, ohne dieses zu beschädigen.  

2.Verschrauben des Kühlkörpers:

Zumindest das verschrauben an den beiden vom Kühler verdeckten Stellen mit dem kleinen Sechskant-Schlüssel kann je nach Mainboard schon relativ fummelig und langwierig sein. Hier wäre es schöner gewesen, hätte man alle vier Schrauben mit einem Schraubendreher befestigen können!

3. Die Lüftermontage mit den Antivibrationsgummis:

Hier frage ich mich auch nach der Haltbarkeit dieser Befestigungsgummis. Um diese am Lüfter zu befestigen, muss man schon ganz schön heftig an den Gummis ziehen – eines ist mir dadurch bei der Montage des zweiten Lüfters abgerissen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass meine Antivibrationsgummis noch viele weitere Montagevorgänge überleben, zumal ich während des Tests gefühlt alle fünf Minuten den Lüfter getauscht habe!

*Montage auf dem Foxconn A7DA-S:

*Die Montage auf dem Sockel AM2+ ist ein echter Segen, gegenüber der Farce mit dem Mini-Schraubenschlüssel auf dem Sockel 775. Bis ich den Kühler wieder von dem MSI P7N SLI Platinum abgeschraubt hatte, hätte ich fast einen kompletten AMD-Rechner bauen können.

Um den Kühler auf dem Foxconn zu montieren, schiebt man einfach die mitgelieferte AM2-Halteklammer unten durch den Kühler, und hakt diese an den dafür vorgesehenen Kerben an der Sockelumrandung des Mainboards ein. Anschließend braucht man nur noch den Hebel im Uhrzeigersinn arretieren und schon sitzt der Kühler - eine Sache von Sekunden!!!

Erstaunlich war auch, dass hier kaum Kraft zur Montage des Kühlers notwendig war!
​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*4. Leistungstests:

*_*Testsystem und Testmethoden im Überblick:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​    Bevor ich euch gleich mit bunten Diagrammen erschlage, möchte ich euch erstmal mein Testsystem und meine Testmethoden vorstellen!

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad „Kentsfield“ Q6600 (G0) 4x2,4 Ghz
Mainboard: MSI P7N SLI Platinum (NForce 750i SLI)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x2GB OCZ DDR2-1066@800Mhz CL4-4-4-12 bei 2,1V
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX280
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1
Festplatten: Samsung HD103UJ (1000 GB) und Samsung HD501LJ (500 GB)
Optische Laufwerke: LG DVD-Brenner und LG DVD-Laufwerk
Netzteil: Coba Nitrox 750W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor+ Silber (Aluminium)
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit

Wie ihr sehen könnt, handelt es sich bei meiner Hardware also um einen guten, aktuellen Midrange Rechner, der mir bei seiner derzeitigen Leistung flüssiges Spielen bei allen aktuellen Titeln in der Auflösung 1680x1050 erlaubt!

Nun zu den Testmethoden:

Getestet wird von mir in vier verschiedenen Geschwindigkeitsstufen des Prozessors:

Q6600@2,4 Ghz; Standard-VCore (1,2875V)
Q6600@3,0 Ghz; FSB1333; Standard-VCore
Q6600@3,2 Ghz; FSB1600; Multiplikator 8; VCore 1,3V
Q6600@3,4 Ghz; FSB1513; Multiplikator 9; VCore 1,4V

Mehr als 3,4 Ghz waren mit dem NForce-Board innerhalb der kurzen Zeit und mit moderaten Chipsatzspannungen einfach nicht möglich. Mit 3,6 Ghz fährt der Rechner problemlos hoch, Prime95 stürzt aber sofort ab. Demnächst wird wohl ein P45-Board fällig sein…

Für 2,4 Ghz habe ich als Testsoftware das kleine Programm „Core2MaxPerf“ in der Version 1.3 verwendet, welches den Prozessor zu 100% auslastet und ordentlich Temperatur erzeugt. 

Die Temperatur wird bei allen Tests mit „CoreTemp“ gemessen und ein Durchschnittswert aller vier Kerne errechnet!

Ab 3,0 Ghz werden die Leistungstests dann mit dem Small-FFT-Test von Prime95 durchgeführt, da dieser die CPU-Kerne noch etwas stärker aufheizt als Core2MaxPerf!

Die Load-Tests habe ich jeweils solange laufen lassen, bis sich die Temperatur auf einem Level einpendelte und nicht mehr anstieg.

Die Idle Temperatur wurde jeweils immer vor dem Leistungstest gemessen. Vor der nächsten Idle-Messung habe ich dem Rechner eine ca. 10 minütige Pause zum Abkühlen gegönnt. Gemessen wurden dann die Temperaturen bei 0% CPU-Auslastung im Windowsbetrieb, um die minimale Temperatur zu ermitteln! Dabei durfte der Rechner immer kurze Zeit warm laufen, bis die Temperatur wieder ein konstantes Level erreichte! Alle Tests wurden bei ca. 22°C Raumtemperatur durchgeführt.

Als Kühler-Konkurrent für den Xigmatek Thor’s Hammer diente mir der Klassiker unter den CPU-Kühlern, der Zalman CNPS9700LED! 

Dieser wurde im Test mit 3 verschiedenen Drehzahlen betrieben, 1250rpm, 1500rpm und 2500rpm, wobei die Übertaktungstests nur mit 1500 und 2500 Umdrehungen durchgeführt wurden!

Als Wärmeleitpaste wird sowohl für den Hammer als auch für den CNPS9700LED die Zalman ZM-STG1 verwendet, da sie zum einen sehr leicht (und vor allem idiotensicher) aufzutragen ist und darüber hinaus noch sehr gute Kühlungseigenschaften mit bringt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*4. Leistungstests:

*_*Die verwendeten Lüfter kurz vorgestellt:

*    Thor’s Hammer wurde im Test von mir mit drei verschiedenen Lüftertypen bestückt, die jeweils ihre eigenen Besonderheiten haben! Die Testkandidaten möchte ich euch nun einmal im Detail vorstellen:

Xigmatek XLF F1253:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Xigmatek XLF F1253 ist der einfachste und mit 7,99 Euro günstigste Lüfter im Test. Er dreht standardmäßig mit 1500upm und überzeugt durch sein schickes Äußeres: Das orangefarbene Rotorblatt wird von vier weißen LED’s angestrahlt und sorgt so für eine schicke Optik! Im Lieferumfang befinden sich lediglich vier Schrauben zur Befestigung und ein Adapter zum Anschluss an das Netzteil.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Der Xigmatek-Lüfter kommt im Test sowohl einzeln als auch in Doppelbestückung auf dem Hammer zum Einsatz!


Enermax Everest UCEV12:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Der Enermax-Lüfter liegt preislich mit ca. 13 Euro in der Mittelklasse der 120mm Gehäuselüfter. Er dreht mit 500-1000 Umdrehungen pro Minute und ist über einen Wärmesensor temperaturgeregelt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​    Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben einem Adapter zum Anschluss an das Netzteil und den Lüfterschrauben bereits Antivibrationsgummis und Aufkleber für die Rotorblätter, die man optional anbringen kann. Besonderes Gimmick des Lüfters ist der Schalter für die vier blauen LEDs, mit dem man diese nach Bedarf ein- oder ausschalten kann!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Noctua NF-P12:
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Der Noctua NF-P12 ist mit ca. 22 Euro Kaufpreis der teuerste Lüfter im Test, überzeugt aber auch durch fürstliche Ausstattung: Neben Antivibrationsgummis, Schrauben und 3-auf-4-Pin Adapter gibt es noch einen „Low-Noise“- und einen „Ultra-Low-Noise“-Adapter! Standardmäßig dreht der Noctua mit 1300 Umdrehungen, während er mit dem Low-Noise-Adapter auf 1100 und mit dem Ultra-Low-Noise-Adapter auf 900 Umdrehungen gedrosselt werden kann. Die Optik in Beige-Braun ist in meinen Augen mehr als nur Geschmackssache.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ob der Noctua seinen Highend-Anspruch im Test mit guten Leistungen beweisen kann, wird sich später zeigen!

  Nachdem ich euch nun die verwendeten Lüfter näher vorgestellt habe, kommen wir endlich zu den Temperaturtests!​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*4. Leistungstests:

*_ *Q6600@2,4 Ghz; Intel E.I.S.T. ein*

  Zunächst wird der Thor’s Hammer von mir bei Standardtaktraten getestet, um zu ermitteln, wie gut er sich für den normalen PC-User eignet! Nur als einzigen Vergleichswert habe ich mal die Temperatur meines Zweitrechners mit Core 2 Duo E6600 gekühlt von einem Arctic Freezer 7 Pro (15 Euro) in einem Thermaltake Soprano gemessen!

  Hier die Ergebnisse:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wie man sieht, kann sich Thor’s Hammer mit jedem Lüfter, selbst mit dem auf 900 Umdrehungen gedrosselten Noctua NF-P12, vor den Zalman-Kühler setzen, ganz gleich wie schnell dieser dreht! Die stärkste Kühlleistung bringt der Thor’s Hammer in Verbindung mit zwei Hauseigenen XLF-1253-Lüftern. Allerdings drehen diese auch mit hörbaren 1500 Umdrehungen, schaffen aber im Idle eine Temperatur unter 30°C und halten den Quadcore bei Volllast deutlich unter 50°C! Hier sieht man bereits, dass zwei Lüfter eigentlich keinen Sinn machen, der Hammer kühlt schon mit einem Lüfter exzellent! Erschreckend ist hier die Leistung des Arctic Freezer 7 Pro: Bei Standardtakt erreicht der Core2Duo E6600 mit 2,4 Ghz bereits 57,5°C – ob die Leistung des Freezer für einen Quadcore ausreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

  Das für mich beste Pärchen bei Standardtakt bilden aber der Hammer im Zusammenspiel mit dem Enermax Everest Lüfter! Der Enermax ist mit maximal 1000 Umdrehungen nahezu unhörbar, bietet eine spitzenmäßige Optik und kühlt den Quad unter Last auf gute 50,5°C, womit er im oberen Testfeld liegt! Mein Tipp bei der Verwendung des Enermax-Lüfters: Den Temperaturfühler in die Nähe der Chipsatzkühler oder der Speicherbänke stecken, damit der Lüfter stark genug aufdreht!

  Eine Option ist ein auf 1100rpm gedrosselter XLF-1253, der damit ebenfalls nahezu unhörbar agiert, aber immer noch eine hervorragende Kühlleistung bietet!

  Der Noctua-NF-P12 enttäuscht im Zusammenspiel mit dem Hammer und liefert – wenn auch nur knapp - die schlechtesten Werte ab. Trotzdem ist er für absolute Silentfreaks bei 900 Umdrehungen mehr als nur eine Option!​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*4. Leistungstests:

*_ *Q6600@3,0 Ghz; Standard VCore; Intel E.I.S.T. aus*

  Für den ersten Übertaktungstest wird der Q6600 auf 3,0 Ghz hoch getaktet. Dies geschieht durch anheben des FrontSideBus auf 1333Mhz, die VCore wird noch nicht erhöht! Statt Core2MaxPerf zu verwenden, wird nun mit dem SmallFFT-Test von Prime95 bei Volllast getestet. Ab jetzt ist außerdem Intels Speedstep Technologie (E.I.S.T.), die im Idle den Prozessortakt und die –spannung senkt, dauerhaft ausgeschaltet, so dass der Prozessor auch im Idle mit normaler VCore und voller Leistung läuft!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Auch bei 3,0 Ghz zeigt der Hammer seine ganze Power und verschafft dem Quad einen kühlen Kopf! Auch hier dominieren die Xigmatek-Lüfter dank ihrer hohen Drehzahl das Testfeld. Doch bei 3,0 Ghz gibt es eine überraschende Wendung: Der Noctua NF-P12 kann nun mit dem Hammer zusammen ganz vorne mitspielen und erringt mit 1300 Umdrehungen den 3.Platz! Der Zalman kann mit 2500 Umdrehungen erstmals in die Hammer-Phalanx eindringen und sich mit einem Vorsprung von 0,25°C (!) vor den NF-P12 mit Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter schieben. Allerdings klingt der Zalman dann wie ein Fön, während der Noctua absolut nicht zu hören ist! 

  Der Silent-Tipp ist dieses Mal der auf 1100 Umdrehungen gedrosselte XLF-F1253 (Low-Noise Adapter des Noctua verwendet), der eine hervorragende Kühlleistung bei angenehmer Geräuschkulisse bringt!

  Die Enermax-Lüfter fallen nun ans Ende des Testfeldes zurück, was vermutlich darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass sie temperaturgeregelt sind!

  Der Hammer demonstriert hier aber erneut, welch imposante Kühlleistung in Verbindung mit Leistungsstarken (aber hörbaren) Lüftern möglich ist!​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*4. Leistungstests:

*_ *Q6600@3,2 Ghz; VCore  1,3V; Intel E.I.S.T. aus*

  Nun darf sich der Hammer an dem auf 3,2 Ghz getakteten Q6600 versuchen! Hierzu habe ich die VCore um 0,0125V auf 1,3V angehoben, den Multiplikator auf 8 gesenkt und den FSB auf 400 Mhz (1600 Mhz) hochgeschraubt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Während es im Idle kaum eine Steigerung der Temperatur gegenüber dem 3 Ghz Test gibt, steigt diese unter Volllast doch noch eine Ecke weiter an! Der Zalman hat weiterhin nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen den Hammer, ganz gleich welcher Lüfter eingesetzt wird. Es gelingt dem 9700er lediglich mit voller Drehzahl in die Nähe des mit dem NF-P12@900rpm bestücktem Thor’s Hammer zu kommen! Die Xigmatek-Lüfter führen das Testfeld weiterhin unangefochten an, gefolgt vom Noctua NF-P12@1300rpm und dem Enermax Everest. Hier sieht man, dass zwei montierte Lüfter lediglich dann Sinn machen, wenn sie auch entsprechend Leistungsstark sind! Bei den beiden Enermax-Kühlern hat man beinahe das Gefühl, als würden sie sich gegenseitig behindern und den Luftstrom eher unterbrechen.

  Hier würde ich die Silent-Empfehlung wieder an die Kombination Thor’s Hammer mit Enermax Everest aussprechen, da dieser leiser ist als der NF-P12@1300rpm und derXLF-1253@1100rpm, aber genauso gut kühlt!​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*4. Leistungstests:

*_ *Q6600@3,4 Ghz; VCore 1,4V; E.I.S.T. aus*

   Nun wird es ernst: Bei einer um 0,1125V auf 1,4V angehobenen VCore und insgesamt 3,4Ghz (FSB 378Mhz, Multiplikator 9) müssen die beiden Kühler nun beweisen, was sie drauf haben!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Erstmals gelingt es dem Zalman CNPS9700LED mit 2500 Umdrehungen ernsthaft in die Hammer-Riege einzudringen und zwei Lüftervarianten knapp zu schlagen! Spätestens jetzt sollten Noctua-Fans den Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter ganz schnell in den Schrank verbannen und auch der gedrosselte Xigmatek XLF-F1253 ist dem bei 3,4 Ghz und 1,4VCore sehr hitzigem Quadcore nicht mehr gewachsen. 70°C sind mir zu viel, es gibt jetzt nur noch drei Lüfter, die in Verbindung mit dem Hammer annehmbare Temperaturen erzeugen: Die Xigmatek XLF-F1253 bei voller Drehzahl alleine oder im Doppelpack und der Noctua NF-P12 bei 1300 Umdrehungen!
  Als Silent-Empfehlung würde ich hier – wenn überhaupt – nur noch den Noctua NF-P12 ausgeben, da er auch bei 1300 Umdrehungen noch angenehm leise ist.

  Doch um den Quad ernsthaft bei 3,4 Ghz und 1,4V VCore zu betreiben, kann man eigentlich nur auf einen leistungsstarken Lüfter wie den Xigmatek XLF-F1253 zurückgreifen!

  Den Test 1500rpm Hammer vs. 1500rpm Zalman habe ich mich bei 3,4 Ghz nicht mehr getraut, die Temperatur war mir einfach schon zu hoch, denn ich sehe 70°C als Grenze an und der Zalman wäre mit Sicherheit bei 1500 Umdrehungen deutlich über die 75°C hinaus gegangen!

  Der Hammer hingegen zeigt, dass er im Zusammenspiel mit einem guten Lüfter zu beachtlichen Leistungen im Stande ist und auch deutlich übertakteten Prozessoren einen kühlen Kopf verschafft!​


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. April 2009)

_*5. Zusammenfassung der Testergbnisse, Reflexion und Fazit:

*_    Tja, was soll ich sagen? 

  Mich hat _*Thor’s Hammer vollkommen überzeugt*_! Der Kühler hat einfach alles, was ich als PC-User von einem guten CPU-Kühler fordere:

  Die *Kühlleistung ist exzellent*, die Montage geht einfach von der Hand, er ist zu allen gängigen Sockeln kompatibel und – für mich mit das wichtigste – er sieht dabei noch verdammt gut aus!!!

  Ich habe selten ein so schönes Stück Hardware in den Händen gehalten. _*B**isher musste man sich oftmals zwischen Optik und Leistung entscheiden, oder aber einen Kompromiss eingehen – der Xigmatek Thor’s Hammer jedoch ist die perfekte Symbiose aus beidem!!!*_

  Vor allem eines hat er im Test gezeigt:
_*Ganz gleich mit welchem Kühler man den Hammer bestückt, er bringt immer eine hervorragende Kühlleistung und sticht den altgedienten Routinier Zalman CNPS9700LED deutlich aus.*_ Nur wenn man diesen bis an die Leistungsgrenze aufdreht, kann er in die Nähe der Kühlleistung des Hammer kommen – allerdings bei einer schier unerträglichen Lautstärke!

  Kritikpunkte konnte ich am Hammer wenige bis gar keine finden. Bei einem 50 Euro teuren Kühler sollten keine Lamellen verbogen sein, wenn man ihn aus der Verpackung holt. Ebenso wünscht man sich keine hässlichen Flecken auf dem Kühler die von der Produktion stammen. 

  An der Montage gibt es nichts auszusetzen – ich würde ständig mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht herumlaufen, wären alle CPU-Kühler so leicht zu befestigen! Da kann sich Zalman ebenfalls eine Scheibe abschneiden und Intel sollte den Pushpins endlich mal den Weg in die endlosen Weiten der Kanalisation zeigen! 

  Einzig dass Klebepad lässt mich zweifeln, sowie die dauerhafte Haltbarkeit der Antivibrationsgummis bei mehrfacher Lüftermontage! 

  Da es an der herausragenden Kühlleistung des Hammers nun keinerlei Zweifel mehr gibt, möchte ich noch eine Frage klären:

  Welcher ist der perfekte Lüfter für zur Unterstützung des Thor’s Hammer?

  Nun, diese Frage ist schwer zu beantworten und hängt davon ab, ob man bedingungslose Leistung oder aber Ruhe im Karton haben möchte. 
  Den besten Kompromiss bietet hier für mich der Enermax Everest TwisterTech Lüfter! Er ist extrem leise und beinahe Baugleich zum 10 Euro teureren Noctua NF-P12! Dafür sieht er aber durch die blauen LED’s wesentlich schicker aus und ist mindestens genauso leise! Er liegt einfach in allen Bereichen im Mittelfeld, ist für moderates Übertakten geeignet und finanziell vertretbar! 

  Der Noctua hat mich für 22 Euro schwer enttäuscht. Ich hatte mir doch eine erheblich bessere Leistung erwartet. Wäre die Leistung so gut wie versprochen, hätte ich über dass extrem hässliche Äußere hinwegsehen können – so landet er im Schrank. Der K&M Mitarbeiter hatte mich vorgewarnt und wollte mir nur den Enermax-Lüfter verkaufen – hätte ich mal auf ihn gehört…

  Die Xigmatek XLF-F1253 sind der absolute Spar-Tipp für OC-Freaks, denen Leistung und Optik wichtiger sind als ein möglichst leiser Betrieb! Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es für 8 Euro keinen besseren Lüfter gibt!

  Zum Schluss möchte ich nochmal dem PCGH-Team und Caseking dafür danken, mich als Tester ausgewählt zu haben! Auch ein großes Dankeschön an alle User des Forums, die meinen Bericht verfolgt und mich unterstützt haben!

  Einen besonderen Dank möchte ich hier an Rabensang und e-freak1 aussprechen, die mich vor allem mit Ratschlägen beim Übertakten meines Prozessors unterstützt haben!

  Kommen wir nun zum Schlusswort vom Schlusswort:

  Der Thor’s Hammer ist ein hervorragender CPU-Kühler, der sich durch die spitzenmäßige Leistung und die extrem edle und extravagante Optik aus dem üblichen Einheitsbrei der Towerkühler hervorhebt! Daher erhält Xigmatek’s Thors Hammer von mir eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung! Jeder, der seinen PC veredeln und noch dazu übertakten möchte, sollte hier zuschlagen!  Xigmatek hat den eiskalten Heatkiller erschaffen, den sie dem User versprochen haben!

  Danke für euer Interesse!

_Euer Falcony_

  PS: It’s never done before it’s done! In spätestens zwei Wochen wird hier noch deutlich erweitert! Zum einen bekommt ihr noch das Montagevideo spendiert, zum anderen wird es aber vermutlich auch Tests mit dem Phenom II geben! Außerdem werde ich nach und nach noch mehr Informationen zu dem Kühler und den Lüftern hinzufügen, die jetzt auf Grund des Zeitmangels noch fehlen!


----------



## Nobsen (14. April 2009)

Ein wirklich astreiner Test von dir. Dafür bekommst von mir ne 1+


----------



## JayxG (15. April 2009)

Super- spitzenmässiger Test

Hat richtig Spass gemacht den Test zu lesen. Freu mich schon auf deinen Test mit dem Phenom2

MfG JayxG

P.S. Der Kühler kann bei AMD- Systemen leider nur in eine Richtung montiert werden Temperaturen fallen dadurch bei ~gleichem Luftdurchsatz geringfügig höher aus, als bei meinen "Zalmännern" Dennoch sobald die Case- Seitenwand entfernt wird Was für eine Kühlleistung!


----------



## Malkav85 (15. April 2009)

Richt, richtig guter Test  Sehr anschaulich und klasse Text.


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

Super geworden, kann man dir nur auf die Schulter klopfen


----------



## Klutten (15. April 2009)

@ Falcony6886

Respekt. Hast wirklich einen sehr guten Test abgeliefert. Tolle Bilder, amüsante und knackige Schreibe und viele Testergebnisse. 
Hat Spaß gemacht dein Tagebuch zu lesen.


----------



## lil_D (16. April 2009)

Schöner Test von dir bin gerade jetzt auch am üerlegen ob ich mir denn jetzt bestelle^^


----------



## GoZoU (16. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Falcony6886
> 
> Respekt. Hast wirklich einen sehr guten Test abgeliefert. Tolle Bilder, amüsante und knackige Schreibe und viele Testergebnisse.
> Hat Spaß gemacht dein Tagebuch zu lesen.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben  

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bassfreak1200 (16. April 2009)

Super Lesertest! Respekt!
Hat mich erst so richtig von dem Teil überzeut - also, gesagt - getan!
Hab ihn bei Caseking bestellt und heute erhalten, hab ihn voller Freude ausgepackt und eingebaut!
Er sieht ja seeehr edel aus 

Naja, und die Temperaturen sprechen für sich!
Hab meinen Q9650 auf 3,5 GHz übertaktet:
- mit Boxed Kühler.. nach 5 Minuten Prime: 70°C
- mit dem "Hammer"...nach 25 Minuten Prime: 45°C

 Xigmatek's Thor's Hammer RuleZ!


mfg
bassfreak1200


----------



## Falcony6886 (20. April 2009)

Danke, danke!!! 

War die letzten Tage mit Mathe und Umziehen beschäftigt... Der Umzug war erfolgreich, die Matheprüfung mit 3,7 eher weniger... 

_*Kleines Update:* Das Montagevideo und die Exceltabelle sind im Prinzip fertig und werden in den nächsten Tagen hier zur Verfügung gestellt! Außerdem werde ich den Test noch um die fehlenden Punkte erweitern!


_PS: Wer kann mir verraten, wie ich das Video am besten hier herein bekomme?


----------



## rabensang (20. April 2009)

Also das Video lädst du auf Youtube hoch und bettest es hier uim Post ein.

Dafür gibts extra eine option.


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. Mai 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Also das Video lädst du auf Youtube hoch und bettest es hier uim Post ein.
> 
> Dafür gibts extra eine option.



Jo, so hatte ich das auch gedacht... Allerdings will er das verdammte Video bei YouTube nicht hochladen... Es sind ca. 140 MB... Ich habe schon 3 Stunden gewartet, es ging aber irgendwie nicht weiter... 

Ist das Video zu groß? Habe von YouTube keine Ahnung, habe mich extra für den Test angemeldet!


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. Juni 2009)

So, die gewünschte Excel-Tabelle ist nun auch Online! Ihr könnt sie im ersten Thread bei den Testergebnissen im Inhaltsverzeichnis finden!

Außerdem habe ich noch ein wenig zur Montage auf dem Foxconn A7DA-S geschrieben und ein Foto mit dem Kühler auf dem AM2-Board gemacht!

Schlussendlich habe ich mich für den Enermax-Lüfter entschieden, da er extrem leise ist und dennoch ganz ordentlich kühlt! 

Ich versuche nach wie vor, irgendwie das Video bei Youtube hochzuladen. Wenn ich Erfolg habe, werde ich es hier posten!


----------



## ole88 (8. Juni 2009)

guter test gefällt mir schön verständlich gemacht daumen hoch dafür.

aber das viele das noctua braun net mögen naja is geschmackssache ich bin von der kühlleistung mitsamt cpu kühler überzeugt allerdings glaub ich sicher das der hammer die leistung übertrifft.


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. Juni 2009)

So, das Video ist eeeendlich Online!!!

Ihr findet das wunderbare Stück deutscher Filmkunst () wie geplant unter dem Punkt "Montage"!!!

Viel Spaß damit und Danke für das viele, positive Feedback!

Euer Falcony6886


----------

